# سؤال عن عقيدة الثالوث



## ((Muslima)) (10 سبتمبر 2010)

((muslima)) قال:


> ​
> @*kerlos-love-jesus*
> 
> طيب..جميل النقطة اللي وصلنالها...يعني المسيح غفر خطايا كل البشر بشرط
> ...





> انا قلت ان صديقتي  المسيحية قالتلي ان في بدية المسحية و حتي صلب المسيح...كان المسيحيون  يقدمون قرابين لله لكي تغفر خطاياهم...الكلام دا صح ولا انا فهمت منها غلط ؟





*الجزء دا انا سالت عنة و قلتولي انة فعلا حصل و كان بردو عندي سؤال عنة بس بما ان القوانين بتقول ان الموضوع لازم لة سؤال واحد فقط و ان مينفعش افتح اكتر من موضوعين في اليوم




هتبع مبدا الاولويات و اسال السؤال اللي يهمني اكتر,*
 


> النقطة اللي وصلنالها...يعني المسيح غفر خطايا كل البشر بشرط
> 
> الشرط دا هو  الايمان...معلش ممكن يكون سؤال تافه بالنسبة ليكو بس بما اني مكنتش مسيحية  قبل كدا ف معرفوش....ما هو الايمان في المسيحية...يعني اية اللي المفروض  اؤمن بية ؟؟
> 
> ...





*السؤال اهو...دي عقيدة الثالوث علي ما اعتقد...لما اتاكد معلوماتي صح ولا لأ هسال سؤالي عشان ما بني علي باطل فهو باطل و لو معلوماتي مش صحيحة يبقي السؤال ملهوش اساس من الصحة.*

​


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاب و الابن و الروح القدس متساويين في جوهر الله الواحد
كل منهم له صفة مختلفة ولكنهم متحدين في الجوهر 
الاب ليس الابن 
الابن ليس الاب 
الاب ليس الروح القدس
الابن ليس الروح القدس


الاب هو الله 
الابن هو الله
الروح القدس هو الله ​*


----------



## ((Muslima)) (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*هو انا مفهمتش بس مش مهم...المهم ان الكلام اللي كتبتة متفق مع كلامك يا روز

السؤال بقي...

الكتاب المقدس.....هو كلام من عند الله...صح ؟؟

طيب من كتبة و كيف كتب ؟؟

هل كتبة الاب ام الابن ام الروح القدس ؟؟
*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههه 
سؤال غريب !!! و غير منطقي !! 
لانه سبق و قلت ليكي الاب و الابن و الروح القدس هم الله الواحد ولا يجوز الفصل بينهم ابدا 

بس كأنه صار الموضوع فيه سؤالين !!
ممنوع اكثر من سؤال في الموضوع الواحد​*


----------



## ((Muslima)) (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*طيب ماشي مختلفناش...السؤال الاساسي كان(( من كتب الكتاب المقدس...هل كتبة الله بنفسة ؟؟))

لعتقد مفيش منطق اكتر من كدا...انا لما اقري كتاب بسال مين المؤلف...يبقي كدا انا مش منطقية ههههههه

لا يا قمر انا سؤالي زي ما قلت قبل كدا نابع من الفضول... و من متابعتي للمنتدي انتوا بتنادوا الجميع يتقتيح بصيرتهم و اننا نحكم عقلنا... و دا اللي بحاول اعملة فعلا...بحكم عقلي
 
و عموما بردو مفيش مشاكل...يبقي السؤال بلا اجابة
:Flower:

 *​


----------



## ((Muslima)) (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*سوري علي الغلطات الإملائية الكي بورد بترخم شوية

و احتراما لقوانين المنتدي الموضوع طبعا سيتم غلقة عشان ميبقاش في اكتر من سؤال.

و ممنوع افتح اكتر من موضوعين في يوم واحد

و في يوم تاني باذن الله هرجع اعيد سؤالي.

دمتم بود.
*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*الغير منطق ان تفصلي بين الثلاثة اقانيم !! 
لانها مجتمعة معا لتشكل وحدانية الله الواحد

عموما الانجيل كتبه رسل المسيح بوحي من الروح القدس 
يعني وحي إلهي ​*


----------



## ((Muslima)) (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*طيب هنكمل في السؤال ولا الموضوع هيتقفل ؟؟

و لو المشكلة في اني فصلت بينهم..انا اسفة لو هو دا سبب الخلاف في السؤال مع ان الموضوع مش في الاقانيم خاالص.

السؤال عن الكتاب المقدس

و بردو انا احتراما للقوانين هستني قبل ما ارد عشان اعرف هل الموضوع هيتقفل ولا اكمل عادي
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*الأخت الكريمة*
*لا أعلم هل الإجابة غير واضحة ام انه هناك مشكلة في ظهورها على صفحة المنتدى !*​

*ولنعيدها مرة أخرى :*
*ليكي الاب و الابن و الروح القدس هم الله الواحد *​ 
*إذا سؤالك : من الذي كتب الآب ام الإبن ام الروح القدس*
*هو سؤال خاطئ .*​ 
*ـــ*​ 
*كتابة الكتاب المقدس :*
*الكتاب موحى به من الله*
*ولكن لم يكتبه الله .*​ 
*ببساطة :


الأنبياء والرسل وتلاميذ المسيح كتبوا بوحى من الله.​​*​​​


----------



## ((Muslima)) (11 سبتمبر 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *الأخت الكريمة*​
> *لا أعلم هل الإجابة غير واضحة ام انه هناك مشكلة في ظهورها على صفحة المنتدى !*​
> *ولنعيدها مرة أخرى :*
> *ليكي الاب و الابن و الروح القدس هم الله الواحد *​
> ...


 

طيب وصلنا لنقطة واحدة و هي ان الكتاب وحي من الله...و بردو انتوا مش عارفين توصلوا للنقطة اللي بسال فيها​ 
الوحي دا نزل علي مين​ 
يعني المسيح و هو الابن...كان عايش وسط المسيحين..هل الوحي نزل علية هو ولا نزل علي مين ؟؟​ 
ماهو الوحي دا كلام من الله...يعني لازم لما ينزل بيسجل علي طول....نزل علي مييين بقي؟؟​


----------



## ((Muslima)) (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*اصل اللي انا شايفاة....4 اناجيل....حنا و متي و لوقا و مرقس... و دول علي حد علمي من تلاميذ المسيح

هل الوحي نزل عليهم

ولا نزل علي المسيح ؟؟*
​


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*متى و مرقس و لوقا و يوحنا هم تلاميذ المسيح و رسله اختارهم الله لكتابة كلمته 
يعني كتبوا اناجيلهم بوحي إلهي *​


----------



## ((Muslima)) (11 سبتمبر 2010)

و بردو هكاد للمرة ال 5...ان كلامي مش مقصود بية الاهانة لشخص او ديانة او اتجاه...​ 
و الاقانيم انا عارفة انهم ثلاثة لكن الله واحد​ 
زي الشمس...شكلها في السماء... و نورها... و حرارتها​ 
والله عارفة كل دا​


----------



## ((Muslima)) (11 سبتمبر 2010)

طيب...يعني الوحي نزل علي المسيح... و المسيح هو اللي وصلة لمتي و حنا و لوقا و مرقس ؟​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 سبتمبر 2010)

((muslima)) قال:


> الوحي دا نزل  علي مين​




*قلت ان من كتب الكتاب هم الأنبياء ورسل السيد المسيح وتلاميذه
ولكن كالعادة اعتقد ا ن هناك مشكلة في قوة ملاحظتك !

ملحوظة * : فكرة كتابة القرآن في الإسلام وهي نزول وحي وتسجيلة 
لا تمت المسيحية بصلة
فالوحي لم ينزل من السماء على شخص معين فكتبه 
ولكن بروح الله القدوس كتب رسل المسيح وتلاميذه الكتاب المقدس .

اما فكرة نزول كلمات من السماء عن طريق ملاك ويدونها رسول فهي فكرة إسلامية لا تمت المسيحية من الأساس
لذا سؤالك : الوحي نزل على مين ؟
سؤال خاطئ !*



((muslima)) قال:


> يعني المسيح و هو الابن...كان عايش وسط المسيحين..هل الوحي نزل علية هو ولا نزل علي مين ؟؟



*رجاء الإنتباه للإجابات
قولت في مشاركتي السابقة 
ان من كتب الكتاب المقدس : الأنبياء ورسل المسيح وتلاميذة
لا أعلم ما المشكلة معكِ لتعيدي سؤالا مثل : الوحي نزل على المسيح !!*

[/quote]
ماهو الوحي دا كلام من الله...يعني لازم لما ينزل بيسجل علي طول....نزل علي مييين بقي؟؟​[/quote]

*هذة الفكرة عن الوحي هي فكرة إسلامية 
انتي ههنا في قسم الأسئلة المسيحية
لذا رجاء اتبعي ما رجوتيه مننا وهو عدم الإنتقال لأي عقيدة أخرى

فكرة نزول الوحي الإسلامي لم تحدث في كتابة الكتاب المقدس .
*​


----------



## ((Muslima)) (11 سبتمبر 2010)

* انا بكرر سؤالي عشان السؤال بسيط و محتاج اجابة واحدة (اه او  لأ) و انتوا مش عاوزين تدوني الاجابة دي يعني مش بكررة غباء مني او  عند...بس لاني لسة موصلتش للاجابة

طيب بلاااش الوحي نزل علي مين الكلمة اللي مضايقة الكل

انا كل اللي بقولة دا تمهيد للسؤال اللي عاوزة اسالة من اول ما دخلت المنتدي...بس بلاش تمهيد خالص...ندخل في السؤال علي طول.*



*_________________________________

الوحي كلام من الله

كتبة تلاميذ المسيح

و يتشكل في 4 اناجيل متي و حنا و لوقا و مرقس 

لحد كدا اعتقد مفيش مشاكل.

طيب...دلوقتي الكتاب المقدس موجود من الآف الآف السنين

و انا لوقتي عايشة في 2010

كيف لي ان اتاكد ان الكتاب المقدس هو كلام من الله


فانا كما قلت من سكان عصر (2010) يعني لم اري تلاميذ المسيح و هم يكتبون

و للاسف لم اري المسيح و لم احضر عهدة

و للاسف لم اري معجزاتة

اي كل معلوماتي عن الكتاب المقدس و معجزات المسيح هو كلام سمعتة

فكيف لي ان اتاكد ان الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله.
*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا المسيح لم ينزل عليه الوحي !!
الروح القدس حل على التلاميذ عقب صعود السيد المسيح الى السماء 
و من هذا الروح القدس بشروا بالمسيح و كتبوا الاناجيل بقوة الروح القدس ​*


----------



## ((Muslima)) (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*الحمد لله

اخيرا...هو دا بس اللي كنت عاوزة اسمعة من اول ما سالت....ميرسي يا روز و ياريتك كنتي قصرتي علينا المسافة من بدري بدل ما الموضوع طول من غير ما اوصل لأساسة

ميرسي تاني
*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> *فكيف لي ان اتاكد ان الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله.*​



*من منظورك الاسلامي لنفس السبب الذي جعلك تتأكدين بان القران هو كلام الله 

اما من المنظور المسيحي لان الله تعهد بحفظه لنا
" السماء و الارض تزولان و لكن كلامي لا يزول "
و هذا بالفعل ما اثبتته المخطوطات القديمة ​*


----------



## ((Muslima)) (11 سبتمبر 2010)

لا يا روز...ماهو احنا اتفقنا من اول الحوار ان احنا مش هنتكلم عن اي ديانة غير المسيحية


*يعني مؤقتا اعتبروني( لا قدر الله ) ملحدة...يعني مش مقتنعة لا باسلام ولا مسيحية ولا يهودية

اعتبريني واحدة عندها فضول عن المسيحية و بتسال عنة من غير ما تعرف حاجة عن اي دين تاني
*​


> *اما من المنظور المسيحي لان الله تعهد بحفظه لنا
> " السماء و الارض تزولان و لكن كلامي لا يزول "
> و هذا بالفعل ما اثبتته المخطوطات القديمة *




طيب...السماء و الارض تزولان و لكن كلامي لا يزول....هل دي اية من الكتاب المقدس

اصلها لو من الكتاب المقدس يبقي بندور في حلقة مفرغة....اين اثبات صحتها

ماذا اثبتت المخطوطات القديمة ؟؟
​


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

((muslima)) قال:


> لا يا روز...ماهو احنا اتفقنا من اول الحوار ان احنا مش هنتكلم عن اي ديانة غير المسيحية
> 
> 
> *يعني مؤقتا اعتبروني( لا قدر الله ) ملحدة...يعني مش مقتنعة لا باسلام ولا مسيحية ولا يهودية
> ...


*نعم اية من الكتاب المقدس !​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 سبتمبر 2010)

((muslima)) قال:


> *يعني مؤقتا اعتبروني( لا قدر الله ) ملحدة...يعني مش مقتنعة لا باسلام ولا مسيحية ولا يهودية
> 
> اعتبريني واحدة عندها فضول عن المسيحية و بتسال عنة من غير ما تعرف حاجة عن اي دين تاني
> *​



توقعت هذا الرد
وأجبت :

*
ثانيا :  الإيمان بالله لا يحتاج لنتأكد 
لأت نتائج هذا الإيمان من معونات الله لناو تعاملنا معه يؤكده .
ولتتأكدي إسألي الله من أعماق قلبكِ عن ما يدور في ذهنك وهو سيجيبك .*


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> *اصلها لو من الكتاب المقدس يبقي بندور في حلقة مفرغة....اين اثبات صحتها
> 
> ماذا اثبتت المخطوطات القديمة ؟؟
> 
> *


*اثبااااااااااااات صحتها !!!!

هل كلام الله يحتاج الى اثبات صحته !!!!
عجبي !!​*


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*كلام الله هو التوراة و الكتاب المقدس فقط لا غير !!!
و يا اخت مسلمة كلام الله اي انسان قادر على تمييزه و اللبيب من الاشارة يفهم

ربنا يفتح عقلك و قلبك ​*


----------



## ((Muslima)) (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*يعني كل دليلي علي ان التوراة و الكتاب المقدس هو كلام من الله...احساسي ؟؟

(دا سؤال نعم او لا) عشان متقولوش بتوة و بدلس و بغش

هل الدليل الوحيد علي ان الكتاب المقدس و التوراة كلامن من عند الله...هو احساسي الشخصي ؟؟
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 سبتمبر 2010)

((muslima)) قال:


> *
> ماهو مفيش سؤال خاطيء....في سؤال لا اجابة لة...لكن خاطيء...الاسئلة و الاراء لا خطا فيها لانها متعلقة بالتفكير الفردي يعني تختلف عند كل بني ادم مع اختلاف المعتقدات.​*​


 
*خطأ*
*عندما يكون سؤالك مخالف ومعاكس للعقيدة إذا السؤال خطأ*
*ولذا لا نستطيع الخوض فية*​ 
*لذا عندما يكون سؤالك من الأساس خاطئ كيف سأجيبك أنا*​ 
*رحماك ربي!!!*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 سبتمبر 2010)

((muslima)) قال:


> *يعني كل دليلي علي ان التوراة و الكتاب المقدس هو كلام من الله...احساسي ؟؟
> *​




*لا ليس احساسك
إيمانك .*
​


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا مش احساس شخصي !!
كتاب الهي تناقلته الاجيال و اكتشفت مخطوطات اكدت صحة الكتاب الذي بين ايدينا !!!
فنحن لم نحرق نسخ الكتب المختلفة كما فعل عثمان بل كله موجودا و موثقا بتواريخ 

24 ألف مخطوطة للكتاب المقدس 
​*


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

((muslima)) قال:


> *يعني بالاقدمية يا روز
> 
> الدين الاقدم هو الدين الصحيح ؟
> 
> ...



*لا مش بالاقدمية !!!

شوفي حبيبتي يظهر انه عندك لبس في موضوع الاديان !!
لا يوجد شيء اسمه ديانات سماوية 
لان المسيحية هي الدين السماوي الوحيد 

طيب رح تقولليلي و اليهودية !!
بقولك اليهودية هي تمهيد للمسيحية لانك لو فتحتي توراة اليهود لوجدتي اكثر من 300 نبوءة تحققت في شخص المسيح 
يعني انبياء التوراة كتبوا التوراة تبشيرا بالمخلص و هو السيد المسيح 
و بقدوم المسيح لا داعي للانبياء !! فقد اختفى عصر الانبياء بقدومه

و عندما اتى المسيح صرح لنا بقدوم انبياء كذبة من بعده و اوصانا ان لا نصدقهم !ّ!
يعني لا يوجد دين بعد المسيحية

هذه هي الخلاصة لكل ما يدور في راسك... وضحت؟؟ ​*


----------



## ((Muslima)) (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*طيب يا روز...دا مش رد علي سؤالي...انتي شرحتيلي حاجة انا عارفاها و هي ان التوراة بشرت بالمسيحية

طيب انا لية اصلا اصدق التوراة و المسيحية

يا روز انتي بتتكلمي بثقة لانك بتتكلمي عن دينك و اتولدتي مسيحية و اهلك مسيحين و مقتنعة بدينك 100% و سعيدة بية... و كل دا جميل

بس الغير مسيحي بقي.....يعرف منين ان كل الكلام دا صحيح...يعرف منين ان الانجيل و التوراة هما كلام الله

انا مش بتكلم من منطلق اني واحدة مسلمة...بتكلم من منطلق واحدة لا تعرف سوي المسيحية 
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*أختي الكريمة*
*لحين ان تقرري بداخلك اأنتي مسلمة ام ملحدة*
*نكمل حوارنا *

*اما عن هذا الهراء*
*وفي سؤال تقولي مسلمة*
*نأتي لنشبه لكِ الموضوع إسلاميا ليكون سهل الفهم*
*تقولي إعتبروني ملحدة .*

*معلمنا بولس قال : *
*و المباحثات الغبية و السخيفة اجتنبها عالما انها تولد خصومات (2تي 2 : 23)*

*بعدما تحددي هويتك *
*نكمل نقاشنا .*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

((muslima)) قال:


> *طيب يا روز...دا مش رد علي سؤالي...انتي شرحتيلي حاجة انا عارفاها و هي ان التوراة بشرت بالمسيحية
> 
> طيب انا لية اصلا اصدق التوراة و المسيحية
> 
> ...



*عزيزتي اقرأي الكتاب المقدس لتعرفي كيف نحن متأكدين بانه الكتاب المقدس هو فعلا كلام الله بالاضافة الى وجود شواهد تاريخية​​*


----------



## ((Muslima)) (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*هممم....هو لية كل ما اسال سؤال محدش بيرد عليا رد واضح*

*هتفرق معاك في اية ديانتي طلاما مش بتكلم عنها*

*ماهو لو انا ملحدة...يبقي مش هتكلم لا عن اسلام ولا عن يهودية ولا غيرهم*

*و و انا مسلمة...بردو مش هتكلم عن الاسلام لان انتوا قلتوا من الاول ان الكلام هيكون عن المسيحية فقط*

*الجهل باجاة ما مش عيب...العيب تبرير الجهل دا و تعليقة علي شماعة الاعذار الواهية*
​


----------



## ((Muslima)) (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*و اية هي الشواهد التاريخية  ؟*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

((Muslima)) قال:


> *و اية هي الشواهد التاريخية  ؟*​



*اولا : المخطوطات القديمة 
ثانيا: الكنائس القديمة 
ثالثا: استشهاد القديسيين و الرسل بسبب ايمانهم بموت المسيح و قيامته ! فهل يعقل انهم ضحوا بحياتهم من اجل لا شيء !!
رابعا: المعجزات و التي لا زالت الى اليوم و منها ما يحدث بقوة الصليب 

اقرأي هنا​
24 ألف مخطوطة للكتاب المقدس
​*[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## ((Muslima)) (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*يا روز انا محترمة فيكي الردود الهادئة عشان كدا برد عليكي*

*نيجي بقي للكلام اللي كتبتية*


*انتي قلتي هل يعقل انهم يضحون بحياتهم للاشيء...*

*طيب هل يعقل في القرن 21 ان بني ادم يعبد بقرة*

*هل يعقل ان يعبد وثن*

*هل يعقل ان يعبد النار*

*اكيييد انا عمري  ما بشبة المسيحية بالديانات دي*

*بس لو حضرتك زرتي الهند مثلا...هتلاقيهم مقتنعين بالبقرة جدا و بيمجدوها  يعبدوها و يعملوا اي حاجة لحمايتها*

*انا قصدي ان كل واحد عندة معتقد بيدافع عنة للنهاية*

*لكن اكيد مش كل المعتقدات دي صح !!*

*يعني مثلا بعدة البقر و الاوثان و الحاجات دي...دليل كذبهم معروف انهم بيعبدوا حاجات لا تنفع ولا تضر...*

*لكن المسيحية و التوراة...اين الدليل علي انهم وحي من الله ؟*

*هل الدليل الوحيد هو ايماني !!*
​


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> *طيب هل يعقل في القرن 21 ان بني ادم يعبد بقرة
> ​*


*
عزيزتي اعذريني و لكنني لا اطمح الى ان يصل الحوار الى هذه الدرجة من السخافة !!

هل انتي كانسان عاقل ميزه الله بالعقل تعتقدي ان عبادة البقرة هو الدين الصحيح ؟
اذا كانت اجابتك نعم فاعذريني هذه مشكلتك !!!
لان ما تقولينه الان عبارة عن جمل و عبارات خالية من اي منطق​*


----------



## ((Muslima)) (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*ياا روز*​ 
*لازلتي بتتكلمي بمنطق انك مسيحية فقط ولا تري الاديان الاخري*​ 
*وانا وضحت في كلامي ان عبدة البقرة و الاوثان دينهم كذبة واضح لا شك فية*​ 
*و صدقيني انتي بتتكلمي عن دينك كدا و غيرك بيتكلم بردو عن دينة...هما مقتنعين بكلامهم و انتي مقتنعة بكلامك*​ 
*الصدق فييين بقي*​ 
*اكيد مش في عبدة الاوثان*​ 

*يبقي المنطق بيقول ان في 3 ديانات..مسيحيةو توراة و اسلام*​ 
*سكان العالم اغلبهم متوزع علي ال 3 ديانات دول...حتي لو انتي مش معترفة بالاسلام الواقع بيقول انة موجود... و لو الاسلام مش مقتنع بالمسيحية...الواقع بيقول ان المسيحية موجودة.*​ 

*يبقي دلوقتي احنا بنتكلم عن المسيحية....كتابها هو الكتاب المقدس... و هو الكتاب الذي بنيت علية تعاليم المسيحية.*​ 
*اية الدليل انها كلام من الله*​ 
*اصلك يا روز اول ما سالت قلتيلي...كلام الله لا يحتاج دليل*​ 
*انتي متاكدة 100% انة كلام الله*​ 
*انا لسة مش عارفة هو فعلا كلام الله ولا لأ ؟؟*​ 

*فبسال....اية الدليل علي ان الكتاب المقدس وحي من الله ؟*​


----------



## ((Muslima)) (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*يا جماعة احنا بقالنا ساعات بنتناقش و موصلناش لحاجة لانكوا مش عاوزين تردوا علي سؤالي... و كل واحد ردة مختلف

اية دليل اثبات ان الكلام المقدس وحي من عند الله ؟
*​


----------



## alaakamel30 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*للسائل المتشكك فى أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله *
*الكتاب المقدس برغم إنه قد تمت كتابته فى 1500 عام وبرغم أن الكُتاب أختلفت ثقافتهم وأزمنتهم ولغتهم إلا أنه وحدة واحدة لا يتناقض، كتاب كُتب فى ثلاثة قارات وبثلاثة لغات وعلى مدار 1500 عام وبدون تناقضات إذن مصدره واحد.*
*هناك أكثر من 300 نبؤة فى العهد القديم وحده تتحدث عن مجىء السيد المسيح وصلبه وموته وقيامته،هذا بخلاف النبؤات الأخرى فى العهدين القديم والجديد،فكون هذة النبؤات تتفق مع بعضها البعض وكونها تتحقق إذن المصدر إلهى.*
*الأحداث التاريخية المدونة فيه أحداث صحيحة إذا قارناها مع تواريخ الشعوب،والإكتشافات الاثرية تؤكد حدوث ما سطر بين سطوره،إذن المصدر صادق.*
*الأخلاقيات المنصوص عليها بين طياته والتى فاقت وسمت على الأخلاق الوضعية للشعوب والفلاسفة والمصلحين الإجتماعيين تؤكد ان المصدر طاهر.*


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> *يبقي المنطق بيقول ان في 3 ديانات..مسيحيةو توراة و اسلام
> 
> سكان العالم اغلبهم متوزع علي ال 3 ديانات دول...حتي لو انتي مش معترفة بالاسلام الواقع بيقول انة موجود... و لو الاسلام مش مقتنع بالمسيحية...الواقع بيقول ان المسيحية موجودة.
> 
> ...



*عزيزتي 
في مشاركتي السابقة وضحت ليكي انه لا يوجد اديان سماوية !
اليهودية هي تمهيد للمسيحية و بمجيء المسيحية صرح المسيح انه سيأتي انبياء كذبه بعده يضلوك كثيرين !!

يعني الاسلام ما هو الا ضلالة ليس اكثر (من منظورنا المسيحي )

اما بالنسبة لتوزع الاسلام فوجود الشي ليس دليلا على صحته !!

اما للتأكد هو انتي مش بتقرأي مشاركاتي السابقة !! احضرت لكي شواهد تاريخية من المخطوطات !! ليه بتعيدي و بتكرري في نفس التقطة !! 

اقرأي الموضوع الذي وضعته في مشاركتي السابقة و لا داعي لتكرار سؤالك بالرغم من انه تم الرد عليه ​*


----------



## ((Muslima)) (11 سبتمبر 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *للسائل المتشكك فى أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله *
> *الكتاب المقدس برغم إنه قد تمت كتابته فى 1500 عام وبرغم أن الكُتاب أختلفت ثقافتهم وأزمنتهم ولغتهم إلا أنه وحدة واحدة لا يتناقض، كتاب كُتب فى ثلاثة قارات وبثلاثة لغات وعلى مدار 1500 عام وبدون تناقضات إذن مصدره واحد.*
> *
> **ممكن جدا اكتب كتاب و يتترجم لالف لغة تانية...مثل بسيط..كتاب شفرة دافنشي..كتب باللغة الانجليزية و ترجم لعدة لغات اخري و كل بلد في قارة مختلفة....ترجم للعربية و الفارسية و الصينية
> ...





*و لازلت في انتظار اجابة علها تاتي قريب*


----------



## ((Muslima)) (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*يا روز ما انا قريت الكلام...بردو كلام من زمااان قوي كتب في عهود قديمة...بيتكلم عن المسيحية و العهد القديم*

*لكن فين ما يثبت صحتة ....يا جماعة لية مش راضيين تفهموني*


*بتستشهدوا بحاجات انا مشفتهاش بعيني*

*هل انا شفت اللي كتب المخطوطات دي....هل انا شفت الوحي و هو نازل علي تلاميذ المسيح*

*لا مشفتش...كيف اصدق ما لم ترة عيني !*
​


----------



## fredyyy (11 سبتمبر 2010)

((Muslima)) قال:


> *فبسال....اية الدليل علي ان الكتاب المقدس وحي من الله ؟*​


 

*تم حذف المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع *

*بدأت مفردات الحوار تنزلق الى مستوى غير لائق *

*أرجوا ضبط النفس ... والرجوع للحوار الهادف *

*الأخت صاحبة السؤال *

*إن لم تصدقي أن كلام الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله *

*فأفضل شئ هو قراءته بنفسك ... الايمان بعقيدة يجب أن يكون من خلال قراءتها *

*مثال للتوضيح وليس للتطبيق الحرفي *

*إذا كنت أشك في أن ُمقتنيات بيت الملك من ذهب *
*علىَّ أن أدخل بنفسي ... وأتحقق من الأمر بعيني المُجردة*

*قراءة الكتاب المقدس ليست صعبة *
*لتسهيل المهمة ... إبدئي القراءة من هنا *
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/John/1


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*قلنا لكي الشواهد التاريخية تتكلم !! 
بس انتي مسكرة دماغك ​*


----------



## fredyyy (11 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *قلنا لكي الشواهد التاريخية تتكلم !! ​*
> 
> *بس انتي مسكرة دماغك *​


 

*أختنا الفاضلة هي محتاجة ترى بنفسها المكتوب *

*وهذا حقها *


----------



## fredyyy (11 سبتمبر 2010)

((Muslima)) قال:


> *بتستشهدوا بحاجات انا مشفتهاش بعيني*​
> *لا مشفتش...كيف اصدق ما لم ترة عيني !*​


 

*بالتأكيد من حقك تشوفي بنفسك *

*وهذا يتوقف على أن يكون لكي الثقة في عينك لما سوف تشاهدينه*



http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/John/1


----------



## fredyyy (11 سبتمبر 2010)

((muslima)) قال:


> *اشوف اية بنفسي...اشوف الكتاب المقدس..*
> *طب مانا شفتة قبل كدا !! و كانت النتيجة واحدة*
> *انا مش عارفة دا كلام من ربنا ولا لأ ؟؟*​
> 
> *و يبقي الوضع كما هو علية... ولا عزاء لي في اضاعة وقتي هبااء*​


 

*إذا كانت المناقشة هباء ... فلماذا الاستمرار فيها *

*بتقولي شفت الكتاب .... محتاجة توضيح *

*ما معني شفتي الكتاب ؟*


----------



## fredyyy (11 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> * هي الشغلة تعجيز يعني ؟؟؟*​


 

*لا لا لا يا أختنا روز *

*المشكلة مش تعجيز ... الموضوع بما إني أشك ... إذًا أنا موجودة *


----------



## alaakamel30 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> *و لازلت في انتظار اجابة علها تاتي قريب *


*إجابتى تأتى فى أقرب مما تتخيلى*
*فقط أسألى ويمكنك أن تعولى علىًّ فيما يشطح له خيالك*


> *ممكن جدا اكتب كتاب و يتترجم لالف لغة تانية...مثل بسيط..كتاب شفرة دافنشي..كتب باللغة الانجليزية و ترجم لعدة لغات اخري و كل بلد في قارة مختلفة....ترجم للعربية و الفارسية و الصينية*
> *طلاما المصدر موجود...يبقي مفيش مشكلة في الترجمة*



*أولا: لاحظى ما ظللته بالأخضر*
*ثانيا: أنا لم أتحدث عن ترجمات*
*أنا قلت أن الكتاب المقدس بعهديه كُتب فى 1500 عام*
*أى من قاموا بكتابته تحت الوحى أخذوا 1500 عام*
*فكيف يتفق كتبة متعددون وفى زمن هذا مقداره على شىء ليس بصادق*
*الكتاب المقدس أوحى به فى 1500 عام.*

*ثالثا: لقد كتبتِ بيديكِ جملة (المصدر موجود)*
*وأنا أشكرك على هذة الجملة الرائعة*
*بالفعل المصدر موجود لأن مصدر الكتاب المقدس هو الله،وبالتالى فهو أزلى الوجود وأبدى أيضا*
*أعتقد أنك كنتِ تودين قول (الأصل موجود) ولكن خانك التعبير*

*



و حضرتك قلت اختلفت ازمنتهم...يعنيلو كلة نزل في وقت واحد كنا هنقول فعلا وحي لانة بكدا يبقي مفيش وقت للترجمة و التوزيع...لكن اختلاف الازمنة موجود...يعني في مهلة للترجمة.


أنقر للتوسيع...

*


>



*أولا: للمرة الثانية أحيلك لمشاركتى لتقرأنيها بتروٍ*
*ثانيا: أنا لم اتحدث عن ترجمات ولا أعرف لماذا تخلطين الأمور بين الترجمات وبين كتابة الوحى،كتابة الوحى اولا ومن ثم جاءت الترجمات*
*ثالثا: من أختلفت أزمنتهم هم كُتاب الوحى بدءا من موسى وحتى يوحنا وهذة الفترة تقدر ب 1500 عام،فأى ترجمة تتحدثين عنها؟ انا احدثك عن الكتبة الأصليين للكتاب المقدس*



> *التوراة اللي هي العهد القديم...طيب كدا هندخل في موضوع فرعي و هو...دليل صحة التوراة.*
> *يعني اثبات ان التوراة لم تحرف و لم تتغير.*



*التوراة جزء من الكتاب المقدس*
*وبالتالى فإذا كان الكتاب المقدس صحيحا فالتوراة صحيحة بالتبعية*

*



فين بقي التواريخ دي و فين الاكتشافات...بمعني ادق انا بتكلم معاك بنائا علي انك بتتكلم عن علم...يعني عارف الاكتشافات دي و عارف الاحداث التاريخية.​



أنقر للتوسيع...

**حسنا تكلمتِ عندما قلتِ أننى اتكلم عن علم*
*ولأنى أتكلم عن علم وليس عن سمع الجُهال فهذا الرابط يحمل موضوع سابق لى يؤكد أن الإكتشافات الأثرية تؤكد صحة الكتاب المقدس*
*وإليك الرابط:*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=116187*​ 


*



كل الحكماء و الفلاسفة كتبوا حكم....سامحني في التشبية بس بوذا بيعبدوة لانهم شايفين ان الحكم البوذية هي السبيل للنيرفانا...اي السمو الروحي بالبشر و دا بردو نتيجة لانهم شايفين تعاليمة من اسمي ما كتب​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*عفوا عزيزتى السائلة*
*هل قرأتى لهؤلاء الفلاسفة؟*
*هل قرأتى عن البوذية؟*
*أولا: لا يوجد فيلسوف وصل للسمو الأخلاقى كما يتحدث عنه الكتاب المقدس،فالفلاسفة منهم من كان ماديا يؤمن بإطلاق العنان لشهواته ومنهم من مات يائسا منتحرا.*
*ثانيا: بالنسبة لبوذا كيف أؤمن بصدق نبوة شخص يقول عن نفسه أنه كان فيل أبيض قبل أن يدخل من إست أمه ليولد إنسانا!!!!*
*ثالثا: البوذية لم تعطى الحل لفساد البشرية وكذلك لم تعطى الضمانة لتحقيق الأخلاق.*
*رابعا: النيرفانا تتحدث عن أن من يكبح شهواته فى الحياة سيولد مرة أخرى إنسانا ساميا يفوق سمو الآلهة وهذة كارثة أخلاقية غير موجودة فى الكتاب المقدس.*
*خامسا: لم تضع البوذية أية ضمانة للأخلاق أو عقوبة للخطية فمن يموت بشره سيولد مرة أخرى بالشر وهكذا دواليك،فأين هى الاخلاقيات والحكم التى تتحدثين عنها!!!*​


----------



## MATTEW (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*كما قال اخي الحبيب كيرلس *

*هل ترين الله لأ ... هل تري اعمال الله لأ ... فكيف تؤمنين بالله !*

*...............................*

*نحن نؤمن ان كلام الله الموحي به في الكتاب المقدس حدث في عهد المسيح و موسي و الأنبياء *

*بالأضافه ان هناك الشواهد التاريخيه و شهاده الاثار و غيره *

*التي تثبت مثلا ان المسيح صلب و ان المسيح صلب علي ايدي الرومان و غيرها من الاحداث *

*و العديد من النبوات اللي حدثت *

*هل هذا يدل ان الكلام المكتوب في الكتاب المقدس ليس كلام الله *

*اعيدي التفكير مره اخري ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## alaakamel30 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

((muslima)) قال:


> *يا روز ما انا قريت الكلام...بردو كلام من زمااان قوي كتب في عهود قديمة...بيتكلم عن المسيحية و العهد القديم*​
> 
> 
> *لكن فين ما يثبت صحتة ....يا جماعة لية مش راضيين تفهموني*​
> ...


*الدليل على صدق تلاميذ السيد المسيح هو موتهم فى سبيل ما كتبوه،فهل يعقل أن يموت بولس وبطرس ومرقس ومتى فى سبيل كذبة!!!! من يموت فى سبيل شىء هو يعلم بعدم صحته فهو سفيه أو مريض نفسيا يريد الإنتحار ولكن تعدد القتلى يجعلنا نستبعد ان يكون كل هؤلاء مجرد كاذبين او مرضى نفسيين.*
*هذا من جهة ومن جهة اخرى فأن المخطوطات تعود كتابتها للعصر الذى عاشوا فيه وليس بعد موتهم.*
*وإليكِ دليل أكثر قوة:*
*التاريخ يؤكد ويوثق ويسجل حريق روما الذى قام به نيرون واتهم به مسيحيو روما عام 68 م وللعلم هى نفس السنة التى مات فيها بولس وبطرس،وبالتالى فإن مسيحيو روما كانوا على ديانة بولس وبطرس،فماذا تعتقدين كانت فكرة هؤلاء المسيحين المتقدمين عن المسيح،أهو نبى أم إله؟؟؟*
*لو كان إعتقادهم بأنه نبى رسول مرسل من الله لأصبحوا مجرد يهود ولا ينبغى أن يطلق عليهم اسم (مسيحين) لأن كل نبى جاء لبنى إسرائيل لم يتغير معه اسم المؤمنين به،فلم نسمع مثلا عن الموسويين او الإشعيائيين او الحزقياليين.*
*ولو كان المسيح مجرد رسول فلماذا لم يعتنق أهل روما اليهودية علما بأن الديانة اليهودية ديانة بالميلاد اى توارثية وليست تبشيرية،وهناك جزئية أخرى وهى لماذا آمن أهل روما بإله اليهود وهو ليس بغريب عنهم ولم تكن هى المرة الأولى التى يسمعون فيها عنه،فالرومان يعلمون جيدا إله اليهود لمئات السنوات ورغم ذلك لم يتبعوه،فلماذا يتبعونه بعد المسيح إن لم يكن إعتقادهم فى ذلك الوقت بأن المسيح الذى اتبعوه هو الله.*
*اعتناق اهل روما المسيحية قبل سنة 68 ميلادية وفى حياة تلاميذ المسيح وقبولهم الموت فى سبيل ما يعتقدونه يؤكد انهم آمنوا بما تمت كتابته فى الإنجيل،وبما ان مخطوطات الإنجيل تعود لما قبل حادثة حريق روما،إذن هذة المخطوطات تنص على ما آمن به هؤلاء الناس وماتوا من اجله.*


----------

